# Doh!!



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

So I found someone selling a huge acrylic tank in the local paper. They listed it as a 680 gallon and the dimensions being 8' x 4' x 3'. Using the pinned volume calculator this actually comes to 720 gallons.
Anyway, there was no price - just "best offer" so I called the guy and he said that he had just sold it.....

*for $500!!!*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

indeed...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Kick yourself later for that.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

eh, i wouldnt have taken that tank. i dont like the dimensions of it. good find though


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The guy that bought it better have a good foundation to set it up.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That sucks, but it would have been a pain in the ass getting it in your house. The 300 I had was enough of a pain.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

wow, that was a deal for $500, but that monster would of been huge


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Dont feel too bad, you have not even look at the tank in person w/ water and not. It could have been scratch so bad or worst it might have a cracked? Price for $500.00 is too good to be true. It sounded like a junk looking tank to me. But then again it might not?


----------

